

South African company Desert Wolf unveils riot control drone - jaxonrice
http://www.defenceweb.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=34659:desert-wolf-unveils-riot-control-drone&catid=35:Aerospace&Itemid=107

======
jqm
Seems like a rope with a couple of weights on each end would take it right
down.

~~~
SEJeff
If it was flying around 20ft perhaps, but these types of quadrotor UAVs can
fly higher than you might expect. Good luck hitting a small drone flying fast
a few hundred ft above you

~~~
jqm
Need a rope launcher then. Or a potato gun. Or a shotgun.

But I assumed for shooting paintballs and pepper spray that it was flying
lower and slower. I guess the point is these don't seem they would be too
terribly hard to disable. I might be wrong. Guess we might find out in few
years.

